

Show HN: Simple browser-based music sequencer - buildist
http://onlinesequencer.net/15506

======
pconner
I've seen this before! The interface/usability have definitely improved since
the last time I tried this, but it still has a bug where audio cuts off if you
switch to a different tab in Chrome.

~~~
buildist
I still haven't found a workaround for that, it's due to Chrome slowing down
window.setTimeout calls for inactive tabs.

------
patrickbradley
Very cool, im a musician and ive thought a lot about online recordingand
production apps. Kudis on actually doing it. :)

------
jeffehobbs
This is great! Can you speak at all about what libraries you're using here and
why you chose to use them?

~~~
jeffehobbs
No? No way?

~~~
jeffehobbs
OK, good talk!

